

‘Game For Kittens’ And HeyZap Team Up For A Good Cause - immad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/05/game-for-kittens-and-heyzap-team-up-for-a-good-cause/

======
gte910h
For some reason I read this as "Game of Kittens" a la Game of Thrones...

